
Significant Price Increase on 16 TLDs - Arubis
https://www.gandi.net/news/en/2017-03-06/10983-significant_price_increase_on_16_tlds/
======
Arubis
I know it's already a Strongly Held Opinion here that gTLDs are a straight-up
money grab, but seeing price increases as high as 3000% (that's with three
zeros) is _crazy._

